# Ebilling/Paperless Billing



## coolaboola (9 Nov 2009)

I'm trying to find out about services that offer ebilling/paperless billing.   I've come up with a short list of the usual suspects and will be following up on these to find out if and how they offer ebilling.   

My list so far includes ESB, Eircom, Vodafone, O2, Meteor, Bord Gais, UPC, Sky and Setanta.    

What other widely-used service offers ebilling?   Can banks, credit unions or credit card companies offer ebilling or are they legally obliged to provide a paper bill?  Any pointers much appreciated.


----------



## Berni (9 Nov 2009)

MBNA and AIB both regularly encourage me to go paperless. 
However given that they would then charge for any paper copy as a duplicte, its a non runner.

And UPC don't so much offer e-billing, as insist on it.  They went from only sending a bill if the amount changed, to now only sending a text/email telling me to check my bill on line if it changes.


----------



## Chocks away (9 Nov 2009)

Digiweb has been doing it for a couple of years.


----------



## vandriver (9 Nov 2009)

Three


----------



## runner (10 Nov 2009)

Several of my clients, who are relatively small companies send all their Invoices and Statements in either html or pdf format directly from their accounts package, and their cleints are happy.
Ebilling more widely used than you might think.


----------



## stephnyc (10 Nov 2009)

Airtricity, i believe, encourage paperless billing too.. they will also text you to tell you that you have a bill online - 
i think its a great idea if you're online as much as i am


----------



## coolaboola (11 Nov 2009)

Great suggestions!   Thank you (had forgotten about 3!)   Keep em coming... 

(Do any local authorities offer ebilling for things like waste charges?)


----------



## soy (14 Nov 2009)

One watchout arises if you need to produce a bill for ID purposes (eg. opening a bank a/c). Many places will not accept online statements/bills.


----------



## colers (16 Feb 2010)

take a look at this website in relation to paperless billing getitkeepit.com its in beta and not fully public yet.


----------



## Vacuum Box (23 Mar 2010)

ebilling is fine until someone hacks your pc or you have them stored on a USB stick... name, address, account details.. send me the paper bill, i will shread and recycle when finished with it...


----------

